
Show HN: JFDIN - Just Fucking Do It Now - gnus
http://jfdin.com/
======
oinksoft
Stuff like this screams the "brogrammer" stereotype to me. Strip the profanity
and there's not much of a joke left.

~~~
rmrfrmrf
Strip the profanity, and it's the pomodoro method.

~~~
dscrd
... but without the profanity.

------
serf
It's a nice timer, but this recent casualization of the word 'fuck' is
irritating, and I don't care to support it. It was in a ton of the blog
headlines posted on this very site last year, and all it does is detract from
the power of the word, while doing nothing to add an edge to your project.
Sorry.

Nice timer, though. Find a real way to motivate the user without abuse and
it'd be even cooler.

~~~
octo_t
Oh no. People are swearing!

Woman, cover your ankles, you're inflaming my sexual ardour!

~~~
apawloski
Assuming that the other parties are offended by the cursing is the common
response to these criticisms. I don't think anyone is saying that they're
actually bothered by it, but rather that pointless cursing like this is
formulaic, worn-out, and generally lame.

~~~
BCM43
Agreed. If the cursing is the only funny part of the joke, it gets old pretty
quickly. In fact, it seems at this point it's the opposite of offensive. I'm
mostly just bored.

------
blahpro
I like it! I think the progress indicator in the title needs some rounding
love, however:

    
    
        document.title = (100 * time / totaltime).toFixed(1) + "%";

~~~
babuskov
Agreed.

You might want to round() first, though:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1726630/javascript-
format...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1726630/javascript-formatting-
number-with-exactly-two-decimals)

~~~
gnus
Thank you all of HN.

------
kintamanimatt
It's non-intuitive that you have to press enter to activate the timer. I
couldn't work out why making the text box lose focus didn't start it. I ended
up having to read the source to figure it out!

Also, it'd be good if there would be a way to start a new task after clicking
"I give up"!

Funny idea for a pomodoro timer!

~~~
gnus
LOL. We intentionally wanted to make the user feel like he/she is hopeless if
he/she were to press "I give up" - ending it with a middle finger.

Game over.

~~~
kintamanimatt
I like you!

~~~
hluska
Seconded!

------
wiremine
A few thoughts:

1\. Great idea! I use Pomodoro a lot, and find it really helpful.

2\. Honestly, I'm offending at the word Fuck and Shit, and I would never use a
product that was swearing at me.

~~~
davidjgraph
You must struggle to surf generally, in that case, without being offended.
There are plenty of profanity blockers like
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/simple-
profanity-f...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/simple-profanity-
filter/ackkocjhcalcpgpfjcoinogdejibgbho?hl=en).

Surely, it makes more sense to install one, objecting to every occurrence of
swearing is going to take up a lot of your time.

~~~
fusiongyro
There's a world of difference between "I fucking hate Javascript" and "Fuck
you."

~~~
shocks
I'm not sure what you're getting at here. One can be incredibly rude and
'offensive' without swearing.

~~~
fusiongyro
Not sure how you wound up there. I'm pointing out that swearing to emphasize
words is different from swearing at the user. I don't think the problem here
is that the software has "Fuck You" and not "Screw You" floating over the
middle finger pointing at the user, but that's exactly what David is implying
with his disingenuous remark about installing a profanity blocker.

------
gnus
How does this suck? Is it enough for you to use it on a daily basis? If no,
what would you like this to have? Welcome any form of feedback!

------
BudVVeezer
Is there a way for me to get a link to a pre-configured JFDIN command? This
would allow me to make a work item for entrenched coworkers and send it to
them. ;-)

~~~
gnus
If enough people use this, we have plans to include additional logic to it
(database, etc.) to make it more collaborative - definitely stay tuned if you
like it and give us more feedback on what you would like to see!

~~~
blahpro
You could achieve this entirely statelessly (i.e. without a database) by
encoding the task name in the URL. This is the sort of feature that could fuel
growth by encouraging sharing :)

~~~
BudVVeezer
That's more what I was going for -- a nice, short URL I can send to someone.

~~~
davidchua
What happens after you send it to your coworkers? Would you want to track
whether your coworker gives up?

------
shocks
Fantastic. I just stuck on some metal and got some shit done for 25 minutes,
although I was a little disappointed when nothing happened at 00:00. :(

~~~
bfish510
It should have some kind of :D emoticon and a question along the lines of "So
what's next?"

~~~
shocks
Heh, perhaps prepending "Fuck yeah!" to the :D emoticon, to stick with the
theme. :)

------
readymade
OH WOW ANOTHER FUCKING PROJECT THAT USES PROFANITY IN IT'S NAME TO TRY TO MAKE
IT SOUND COOL WHERE THE FUCK DO I SIGN UP

~~~
vanni
I agree with you. But please, it's "its"... and don't scream.

------
raheemm
_Helping you get your shit together. Cause Clearly, You Can't_

The snarky tagline actually works.

~~~
Colliwinks
"Cause" is not a valid contraction for "Because." Looks fairly out of place in
text.

------
patmcguire
Don't know if you're seen <http://writeordie.com/>, it's mostly for papers.
Just remembered it because if you don't write fast enough it starts eating
your text.

------
kranner
It seems that some people want less profanity and some want more. It might be
useful to let all the text on the page be user-editable. That way they can
choose the exact phrase that would have the desired emotional impact on them
(and anyway, why tight-couple the tech and the copy?)

For instance, my first language is Hindi, and English four-letter words just
sort of slide over me without making much of a dent. I had to 'inspect
element' on the h1.tagline containing 'Just F* Do It Now' and change that to
something in Hindi before it really made sense. Good job, by the way.

~~~
espinchi
My first thought was "good joke". But I think you're actually serious!

I think the key difference between this web app and just a timer is precisely
the message. Some people find it funny that it uses some profanity. I were the
author, I'd focus on those, and just accept the fact that they'll lose some
users that would've liked a different choice of words.

~~~
kranner
I was being serious, but that's up to the author of course, if they do indeed
want to focus on the (for lack of a better term) South Park enthusiasts.

------
dazbradbury
Feature Request: Allow the use of a hashmark (or a different method) to pre-
fill the user input, and auto-start the timer. Then you could send it to
people who you want to get stuff done.

~~~
garretruh
Definitely implement this. And add email notifications when the URL is clicked
AND when the timer runs out.

~~~
davidchua
This sounds like a great idea!

How do you think we should allow users to input their e-mail addresses w/o
cluttering too much of the page?

(p/s: I'm one of the developers working on this)

------
AndyKelley
I typed in "Go to work", waited 5 seconds, and then pressed "Give up." I still
haven't gone to work. How is this supposed to help?

------
trendoid
I need to see lists of tasks on which I fucked up and the ones I completed.
Basically, I need to track my progress. And yes, customized timer obviously.

p.s. : More profanity will be appreciated, maybe customize option for that
too.

~~~
gnus
Interesting... maybe we can even chart out for you the average number of f __*
ups vs success and do some data mining on this and suggest change (with more
profanity).

~~~
ghrev
It needs to source profanity from urbandictionary.com in an intelligent way
relative to the race, gender, age, and sexual preference of my users... all of
which will not be optional on my JFDIN app.

------
machbio
I can just think of things that I can do in 25 Minutes.. #shame

~~~
babuskov
"can" or "can't" ?

------
gprasanth

       ((time/totaltime)*100).toFixed(2)
    

would be nice.

------
nkozyra
Finally, a timer.

On the Internet.

~~~
gnus
Well thanks for dropping by.

------
Mahn
Now all we are missing is a lengthy discussion here on HN about how to get
things done properly.

~~~
gnus
Now.. all we are saying, is JFDIN.

Properly can come later.

:)

------
oron
This is great on so many levels :-) simple, focused and very nice design, I
love it.

~~~
gnus
Cool! If people use this, we have a v2 which has some geeky 8-bit stuff.

~~~
unix-dude
No lie, geeky 8-bit stuff would probably win me over instantly.

~~~
gnus
Sneak preview:

(Drafted) consequences: Someone will die -> you will see a 8-bit character
running towards you with a gun My girlfriend is going to leave me -> 8-bit
girl running away from 8-bit boy I will start hurting myself -> 8-bit you
carrying a knife...

------
neya
I love it! Please release an API for this! :D

~~~
davidchua
What kind of return data would interest you?

~~~
ghrev
Make Fucking Badass Just Fucking Do It Now API (FBJFDINAPI for short);

If I supply a string of text for a task, I need its ID.

Given an ID, I need the time remaining on the timer.

When the time reaches 0 on a given ID, I need a message to display to my
users.

~~~
davidchua
Definitely putting this into v2!

------
gnus
Everybody is fighting. Peace ✌

------
timme
So many tender souls that are awfully offended by someone using a bad word on
the internet. The horror.

~~~
nkozyra
Probably less "offended" and more "unimpressed."

